# WOW Schurke und Gifte



## Jumpass (28. April 2010)

Ich hab jetzt beim Schurkenmeister Verkrüppeltes Gift erlernt, aber wo  bekomm ich das Zeug? Ich finde es einfach nicht.


----------



## Superwip (28. April 2010)

Wird von diversen Schurken/Gift/Gemischtwaren-Händlern angeboten


----------



## immerda (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe dir mal 2 Links zu Schurken Giften und deren Anwedung gesucht
Hier ein kleiner Gifteguide Kleine Giftkunde - Schurke - WoW-Klassentreffen - World of Warcraft Datenbank von buffed.de. Sollte Dir alles notwendige über die Gifte vermitteln.
Die Anwendung einzelner Gifte fiondest Du dann hier in einem ganz guten Schurken Guide, zumindest für den pve Bereich : http://wow-klassenguide.de

Viel Spaß beim Lesen 
Ach ja .. noch was:
Schurken 4 EVER!!


----------

